# Liquid metal for lamp repair??



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Going to cross post this in Shoptalk also, but wondered if anyone has an idea of what type of liquid metal in a tube I could use to repair the edge of a lamp shade? This is a floor lamp, and has a metal, lacy design rim around the glass bowl. Son broke it when transporting it, and his girlfriend really loves this lamp, so I told them I'd try to repair it. He lost a few of the tiny pieces, so I'm going to attach those that he has, and wondered if it would be possible to 'fill in' the missing places with some type of 'liquid metal'? I realize I'd have to repaint it, but that's ok. Just need something that would set up hard. Liquid solder? Lead? Is there something else that might work? It is a pretty lamp!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

we use JB Weld on lots of things. I once used it to repair a broken weld on an iron bed. It is not actual metal but a composite resin. It's more of a glue than a buildup material.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I was going to suggest JB weld too. Great stuff for a variety of things!


----------

